# Prometrium, Pregnancy!



## carpediems

Does anyone have Prometrium success stories? I had a miscarriage and got pregnant 5 week later--well between 5-6 weeks later. Last U/S revealed sac and soemthing inside. Doc said I was 5.5week, tec said-probably only 4.5 weeks gestational. I did have blood test done at about about a week after miss period. HCG:669 / Prog: 16.9...Next blood test revealed: over 1800 HCG's and 11.8 Prog. Doc put me on Prometrium-Progesterone a day later. I take 2pills vaginally at night- 200 mg each. Had blood test 2 days later-and HGC's went 3000+ and Prgesteone to 26.7. I dont feel symptoms all the time, which scars me more than anything. Just because my last-when I didnt feel symptoms is when it happend. But now, I have half days where I dont feel anything, but then I get neasiuos driving or when I smell a food or something and do go pee on a regular, soemtimes def more than regular basis. I am right now almost 7 weeks from last period, and about 6 weeks gestational, minus a few days. I want a baby, kids more than anything for my husband and I. I havent seen any spotting, except the normal green/yellowish dicharge on pantyliner. Have altrasound in a few days-and going nutts thinking of what we might see...Trying to keep my faith in God and his Love to hear our true heart's desire. Please, lend me some words of encouragement, some stories of success. I want to be one of those people that has this success testimony for a healthy pregancy. Once I get past those 12 weeks-hear that heartbeat--I will be in pre heaven! Thank you-Sarah


----------



## sammy1205

Alot of MC's are d/t low progesterone, so hopefully that was your case and with the help of this progesterone, you will go on to have a happpy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## MrsWez

I have low progesterone (learned after 3 first tri losses, although one loss was due to a chromosomal abnormality) and took Prometrium for the first 13 weeks of this pregnancy and am having a little boy on Wednesday. Good Luck!


----------



## peanutbear

I am also on prometrium but mine is a pill. My last prog level was 12, and I have a blood draw on Tuesday to get my level again. These ladies are right when they say alot of mcs happen due to low progesterone and the prometrium helps until the placenta can produce hcg on its own. My doctor wants to stop at 14 weeks. Even though I'm not as far along as you, we're both really early as far as symptoms go. I wouldn't worry about that too much. I'm trying not to worry either. My mom said she never had morning sickness and maybe I'll be that lucky too. I hope that we both have healthy babies at the end of this journey!


----------



## peanutbear

Congrats MrsWez!! :flower: You give us hope!


----------



## Faerie09

I don't really have a story as to me not having this. I also didn't want to R&R, but I wanted to tell you good luck and you're in my thoughts and prayers hun. I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy and L&D. :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

I was on prometrium started at 3+5 and ended at 13 weeks. Now I'm 26+1 weeks pregnant with our son! It has definitely worked. Good luck.


----------

